# E caller



## TxFFMedic (Jan 15, 2017)

Currently using a Hellfire. Looking to make a change. Haven't been looking much so what's everyone's opinion on the Alpha dog or the Stewart little box system?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

My friend in Phoenix loves his alpha dog. I know they have in the past had issues uploading other sounds but other than that no problems to my knowledge. Ask 220swift about uploading sounds. I believe his computer genius brain has it figured out.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

why would you change from the Hellfire?


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

How much do you want for your hellfire


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm not sure if Primos has corrected on the newer Alpha Dogg but on the older models you need to upload a wav file to the Alpha Dogg and then convert to a MP3 inside the Dogg's files. Link to the free converter download I've been using:

http://download.cnet.com/WAV-MP3-Converter/3000-2140_4-10512059.html​


----------



## TxFFMedic (Jan 15, 2017)

prairiewolf said:


> why would you change from the Hellfire?


I don't like the remote. I think I'm gonna go to a CS24C for the TX1000 remote. It doesn't seem like that remote for the hellfire has very good distance.

R. Hale
Lockhart,Tx
Seguin FF/Medic
Owner Rancho 2R Leather
https://m.facebook.com/Rancho2RLeather/


----------



## TxFFMedic (Jan 15, 2017)

pokeyjeeper said:


> How much do you want for your hellfire


I was asking 175.00 but have a guy that offered me 150.00

R. Hale
Lockhart,Tx
Seguin FF/Medic
Owner Rancho 2R Leather
https://m.facebook.com/Rancho2RLeather/


----------



## TxFFMedic (Jan 15, 2017)

I have sent an email to Foxpro but no response yet. Prob due to the weekend.

Do y'all know if I can use the speaker from my Hellfire along with a CS24C system to put sound in 2 directions for the Foxcast and pitch or all those other features I don't have on my Hellfire. Just wondering cause I may keep my Hellfire if I can.

R. Hale
Lockhart,Tx
Seguin FF/Medic
Owner Rancho 2R Leather
https://m.facebook.com/Rancho2RLeather/


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

TxFFMedic said:


> I have sent an email to Foxpro but no response yet. Prob due to the weekend.
> 
> Do y'all know if I can use the speaker from my Hellfire along with a CS24C system to put sound in 2 directions for the Foxcast and pitch or all those other features I don't have on my Hellfire. Just wondering cause I may keep my Hellfire if I can.
> 
> ...


I dont know if you can, but that is one reason I love my Shockwave. You can send sound in two different directions.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

if it has an external speaker jack and also a place to turn on/off its own speaker, otherwise the external speaker will normally take over. On my scorpion, it is easy there is a small connector that you just move to either internal speaker off or on. Just another reason I prefer the scorpion over all other fox pro e-callers. here is a pic of the inside of the scorpion, notice the small red connector just below where it says internal speaker, I have it set to off right now. I can actually use its own speaker and then 2 external if I want.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

My cs24-c has an external jack. It also has an auxiliary jack for a decoy.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Don, does both speakers play at same time ? the Scorpion also has the aux jack and 2 external speaker jacks. I know the Gallows I have when an external speaker is plugged in its own speaker is silent. On the Scorpion, you can actually have 3 speakers going at once if you want, dont know why anyone would want to but the capability is there.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Both play when you plug an external in.


----------



## TxFFMedic (Jan 15, 2017)

Foxpro CS told me it couldn't be used (Hellfire speaker) as a aux speaker.

R. Hale
Lockhart,Tx
Seguin FF/Medic
Owner Rancho 2R Leather
https://m.facebook.com/Rancho2RLeather/


----------



## TxFFMedic (Jan 15, 2017)

R. Hale
Lockhart,Tx
Seguin FF/Medic
Owner Rancho 2R Leather
https://m.facebook.com/Rancho2RLeather/


----------



## TxFFMedic (Jan 15, 2017)

R. Hale
Lockhart,Tx
Seguin FF/Medic
Owner Rancho 2R Leather
https://m.facebook.com/Rancho2RLeather/


----------



## TxFFMedic (Jan 15, 2017)

Sorry about he doublempost.

R. Hale
Lockhart,Tx
Seguin FF/Medic
Owner Rancho 2R Leather
https://m.facebook.com/Rancho2RLeather/


----------



## TxFFMedic (Jan 15, 2017)

youngdon said:


> Both play when you plug an external in.


When you said both play. Did you mean a Hellfire speaker should play when plugged into a CS24C? I may not have the right cable but I tried and it didn't work.

R. Hale
Lockhart,Tx
Seguin FF/Medic
Owner Rancho 2R Leather
https://m.facebook.com/Rancho2RLeather/


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

No ! What I said was that I have an external speaker ( It's a TOA) that will play at the same time when plugged into my cs24C

The jack on your hellfire is an output jack. the input would be internal and likely won't be a jack at all


----------



## TxFFMedic (Jan 15, 2017)

Gotcha. That makes sense.

R. Hale
Lockhart,Tx
Seguin FF/Medic
Owner Rancho 2R Leather
https://m.facebook.com/Rancho2RLeather/


----------

